# What do you consider short for a MALE



## i just want luv

Just Wondering about your opinions.

And would this change your opinions on relationships with em?

*2nd Question is for Women.*

Edit: Just realized how dumb this poll will be , cuz everybody is gonna pick 4'11 or overrated. *so Just pick all that apply to your standards. and Honestly.*


----------



## Kennnie

Depends how tall the girl is.


----------



## RUFB2327

In the USA, average male height is 5'10", so I guess anything below that is considered short.


----------



## Nathan Talli

I'm 5'11 so anyone shorter than me is short and anyone taller than me is tall......


It's all relative mang


----------



## rdrr

Average male height is 5'10????


----------



## Kennnie

rdrr said:


> Average male height is 5'10????


 yea they need to do a new study


----------



## heroin

rufb2327 said:


> in the usa, average male height is 5'10", so i guess anything below that is considered short.




5'8"


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Below 5'5"
Anyone between 5'6" - 5'10" looks about average to me. Even though the average is 5'10" or whatever.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

Daniel89 said:


> Below 5'5"
> Anyone between 5'6" - 5'10" looks about average to me. Even though the average is 5'10" or whatever.


That sounds about right. I'd say:

Below 5'6" = Short
Between 5'6" - 5'10" = Average
Above 5'10" = Tall

Anyway, I'm female and a little over 5'5"...so I tend to be average myself. I've never felt short but I have on occasion felt tall since a lot of Hispanic females are 5'2"-ish. LOL


----------



## rainbowOne

Depends, to me, any guy under 6' is short, because I'm taller than that. But if I was shorter, that'd change.


----------



## Deathinmusic

I chose 5'6". 5'7" is pretty short for a male too. I'm about 5'7½" myself and I consider myself on the short side.


----------



## MagusAnima

Pretty much ALL males are taller than me, apart from little people.
I stood next to a little person in a museum once and I was only two or so inches taller than him, it was a facepalm moment. 

So, no guys are short to me. xD


----------



## Kustamogen

stopitidontlikeit said:


> I think 5'8" and below is short


thats what i was gonna say! but 5'7" was the tallest listed lol


----------



## JFmtl

As a short guy (5'6''), i'm often discourage when i go through dating site profiles, and girls state things like "please be taller than 5'10, 6' or more". I guess any guy shorter than 6' is vulnerable to be tagged as short by female


----------



## Resonance

3cm would be pretty short.


----------



## JudyGarland

anything under 5'7
im not going to say it doesnt matter cus it does
Id never date a guy shorter than me:no
im a 5'6.


----------



## hickorysmoked

I'm 5'7, and taller than a lot of girls I know, but I am still way shorter than a lot of guys. I always stick my chest out around guys taller than me


----------



## cafune

Depends on who you're asking. I'd probably consider any guy 5'6" and under, short.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

5'9 lol. I am 5'10 so anything shorter than me is too short.

I have tried dating guys that were shorter than me but I just felt too awkward. My boyfriend now is 6'5 and perfect. 

I'm not a good female to answer this poll as I'm pretty tall.


----------



## Perkins

It depends on the girl's individual standards. 

I personally prefer it if the guy was taller than me. Even if just by 4-5 inches. I'm only 5'3'' and any guy that is shorter than me I consider a lawn gnome.


----------



## Devil

I'm 5'5" actually hahah..


----------



## i just want luv

'


----------



## Revenwyn

I'm 5'4" and seem to prefer men in the 5'10"-6'2" range. Anything below 5'6" is short to me. Not sure if I would date a man shorter than me. Doesn't matter, I'm married.

Husband is 6' even.


----------



## Akane

So long as they are taller than me I don't care and I'm only 5' 3. My sister at 5' 7 has more issues and occasionally dates guys her height or a couple inches shorter. She complains all the time about not being able to wear high heels or she stands taller than nearly everyone she's dated.


----------



## cinnamon girl

Personally, I'd prefer a guy to be at least as tall as myself( I'm 5'9").In general, from where I come from, guys of height 5'6" or less are considered short.


----------



## mind_games

I think some measuring instruments are conspiring to record me as 5'6. But they are lying I tell you! Lying!! :cry


I am 5'7.


----------



## Nathan Talli

MagusAnima said:


> Pretty much ALL males are taller than me, apart from little people.
> I stood next to a little person in a museum once and I was only two or so inches taller than him, it was a facepalm moment.
> 
> So, no guys are short to me. xD


Yeah but you probably made that little person's day! He probably did a fist pump after you left.


----------



## brianwarming

I live in the red area









so short, for me, is my height  (just under 5'10). *Always* the shortest guy in the gym.

http://www.targetmap.com/viewer.aspx?reportId=5744


----------



## ImWeird

I'm like 5'8" and I consider myself quite short.


----------



## kosherpiggy

anything under 5'9, but i think short guys are cute


----------



## Sadaiyappan

cinnamon girl said:


> Personally, I'd prefer a guy to be at least as tall as myself( I'm 5'9").In general, from where I come from, guys of height 5'6" or less are considered short.


Are you really 5'9"? You look short in your pics.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

I'm 5'8 and I consider myself short.


----------



## s0dy

My "rule" to label someone as short: If I can easily see the top of their head, they are short, this rule is unisex.  So, in numbers that's probably 1.55m ~5'1". (I'm a short guy by most standards, 1.73m ~5'8")
Another rule is: short girls are cute, short guys are...guys, I'm not gay, couldn't care less. :teeth


----------



## voospenvi2734

I'm about 6'2, but never really considered myself tall until we had to get lined up by height in gym. I was the tallest one there XD 
My mentality was that everyone was better then me at everything, so I figured that height (as irrational as it sounds) would be the same.


----------



## Ivan AG

My height is a very sensitive topic.

I consider myself quite short at 5' 10" because of my unrealistic comparisons to professional tennis players which tend to variate anywhere between 6' 1" to 6' 10".

I imagine myself as a pro player and I cringe with disgust.

The average height for a pro is 6' 1" nowadays.

I'm a little guy compared to those giants.


----------



## rdrr

Ivan AG said:


> My height is a very sensitive topic.
> 
> I consider myself quite short at 5' 10" because of my unrealistic comparisons to professional tennis players which tend to variate anywhere between 6' 1" to 6' 10".
> 
> I imagine myself as a pro player and I cringe with disgust.
> 
> The average height for a pro is 6' 1" nowadays.
> 
> I'm a little guy compared to those giants.


What about Olivier Rochus?


----------



## Morticia

I don't know, like others said it depends on the girl I suppose. But personally I prefer them tall.


----------



## Godless1

Do most guys even accurately know their height, or is everyone else also estimating off that time they walked out of a gas station 4 years ago? Seriously, I can confidently say I'm between 5'8" and 5'11", that's about it. 
Seriously though, shoes, hairstyle, posture, etc., can make this fluctuate.


----------



## artandis

I'm 5'9- 5'10 anyone below that is short to me.


----------



## Desi

5' 5" is too short


----------



## Spelunk

Like a lot of females have said, anything shorter than me seems short. I picked 5'6" because I'm 5'5.5" 

That being said, if I met a man who was shorter than me but we got along great, I'd have no problem being with him.


----------



## PaFfanatic

I'm short myself (barely 5 feet tall), so I'm a lot more forgiving when it comes to height. I think anything under 5 feet is short for a guy.


----------



## anomalous

I'm a hair under 5'8", and am definitely considered short. The cutoff seems to be right around 5'8". If you're 5'9", you might be slightly below average in the U.S., but people probably won't immediately think "shorty!" upon meeting you. 5'7" and below, they probably will.

My general impression is that socially, you're pretty much OK being 5'8" or greater. With girls, of course, the taller the better; any guy under 6' probably has stories of being ignored in favor of his taller friend. I genuinely believe that as you move down the scale from 6', a guy has to have more and more compensating factors to remain attractive for every inch you take off.


----------



## heroin

anomalous said:


> With girls, of course, the taller the better; any guy under 6' probably has stories of being ignored in favor of his taller friend. I genuinely believe that as you move down the scale from 6', a guy has to have more and more compensating factors to remain attractive for every inch you take off.


+1

I'm 5'8". My prospective girlfriend is 5'4". She said she was looking for someone at least 5'9" tall and that she didn't remember to check what my height was before msg'ing me on a dating site. And I get along very well with her, so far. If she'd have seen what my height was, there'd be no message, and no opportunity at forging a relationship.

Height is often a dealbreaker. Or even if someone tolerates it, they'll be on the lookout for someone closer to their ideal height to have better "chemistry" with.


----------



## i just want luv

You a'll sure lay it on thick with this subject.


----------



## Raulz0r

I'm 5'10" so I can say that I don't really have height issues considering most girls are shorter


----------



## Toad Licker

5'4" but I hear that size doesn't matter so...


----------



## Genetic Garbage

I made the experience that most people, especially (short) women, can't judge height to save their lives. Furthermore, women just want a guy who is at least 6'0 because it's a nice, round and "magical" number. Women in countries that use metric want their guys to be at least 180 cm, which is 5'11 by the way. Again we have a nice, round and "magical" number. I am pretty sure most people can't differentiate between 5'11 and 6'0. A legit 5'11 guy is always tallish and can look tall with the right built so I think the 6'0 requirement is bull****. Even a 5'10 guy can look tallish with the right proportions imo.


----------



## Marlon

I'm pretty sure I'm 5'7, if not I'm just under it.

However..
My dad is 5'4, my mom is 5'2, my sister is 5'1, and my grandma is 4'10. I'M A FREAK!


----------



## 266x

Genetic Garbage said:


> I made the experience that most people, especially (short) women, can't judge height to save their lives. Furthermore, women just want a guy who is at least 6'0 because it's a nice, round and "magical" number. Women in countries that use metric want their guys to be at least 180 cm, which is 5'11 by the way. Again we have a nice, round and "magical" number. I am pretty sure most people can't differentiate between 5'11 and 6'0. A legit 5'11 guy is always tallish and can look tall with the right built so I think the 6'0 requirement is bull****. Even a 5'10 guy can look tallish with the right proportions imo.


wow im set then


----------



## Space Ghost

I say 5'7 and below is short or a better word petite, 5'8-5'11 is average, above that is tall


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think it's too bad that people are so shallow that they absolutely think that how tall someone is is really that important. I'm always reminding myself that no matter how good a girl looks, if she's a mean half of the time, then she's not going to be worth living with. Same is true with guys if he's jerk... You know... But some girls will completely ignore that part just so she can have the body she wants to be with.


----------



## SD92

Probably 5ft 10 or below. But in reality that's average height.


----------



## kurtcobain

I'm in a (kinda) relationship with a guy who is an inch shorter than me, probably like 5'6. It doesn't change too much, except I bet it would be slightly annoying if he wants to put his arm over your shoulders.


----------



## M0rbid

sucks being azn.


----------



## AussiePea

Under 5'7". That being said, being the same height as your partner has so many advantages, some of which not appropriate for this subforum.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Funny I thought 4'11" and then looked at the poll and saw it was an option.

But average height is around 5'9" I think in my country for a guy. 

I don't know how short is too short for me, I haven't seen any guy that's shorter. Around my height is fine.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I'm tall so most guys are shorter than me, I think if I can see the top of your head I'd probably consider you short, but for the poll options I'll say 5'7.


----------



## eukz

Height is overrated.


----------



## meepie

2


----------



## MonkeyBrain

*Size does matter...*

Anything under 50-foot tall can't be considered a man. :b


----------



## knightofdespair

I'm 6'4 so ... everybody


----------



## Ape

5'7" sounds about right.


----------



## McFly

I wonder how many guys lie about their height.


----------



## Hayman

I'm 5' 9" and have been considered 'short' by several people :?. My father isn't very tall (he's a good few inches shorter than me), so no doubt I've got those genes off him. 

However, I consider myself to be on the lower side of average. Why? I'm the second to shortest man at work. On the rare occasions I'm out and about I do see quite a number of men at my height, give or take half an inch. There's loads taller than me, but not many smaller. If they are, it's not by much...

Sadly, it's just another hurdle that men have to get over in order to attract a lady - and another hurdle of several that they cannot control. No lady in our place at work would consider dating a man even their own height - yet alone one shorter. (Their own words - not mine).


----------



## SilkyJay

I'm just at 6' and I feel tall most days then you see some dude towering over you and your like dammmn. I am nooot that tall after all. I'd say to define short, for guys, it's around 5'4 or 5'5. Not that it defines you as a person, but it does mean your a little smaller than most males in a physical sense.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I'm about 5'10, but I noticed the average to be about 5'7-5'10.
I would consider 5'6 and under short.

I never realized how obsessed people are about height until I found this site.


----------



## chaosherz

Awkto Awktavious said:


> I'm about 5'10, but I noticed the average to be about 5'7-5'10.
> I would consider 5'6 and under short.
> 
> I never realized how obsessed people are about height until I found this site.


I think being short is a big factor that contributes to SA for many guys, it is definitely the root cause of all my problems, going back to my childhood.

I am 5'6 today as a 'fully-grown' adult and I hate it. I definitely feel short. Especially these days as I feel like teenagers are taller even more than when I was one not too long ago. I think for Caucasian guys in most of Europe, North America and Australia/NZ, 6'0 is probably average nowadays. I think any guy under about 5'9 is below average and any guy under 5'7 is definitely short.

But you can understand why height is such an issue for us short guys. It is the number one thing that affects your physical attractiveness to women, how people treat you, your masculinity and confidence. So if you don't have at least average height, it is a big disadvantage and can cause a multitude of problems. I know some people will say height is overrated, but I bet very few of those who do actually know what it is like to be a short male. If I was taller, I know my SA would by and large disappear, or would have never gotten as bad as it did.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

chaosherz said:


> I think being short is a big factor that contributes to SA for many guys, it is definitely the root cause of all my problems, going back to my childhood.
> 
> I am 5'6 today as a 'fully-grown' adult and I hate it. I definitely feel short. Especially these days as I feel like teenagers are taller even more than when I was one not too long ago. I think for Caucasian guys in most of Europe, North America and Australia/NZ, 6'0 is probably average nowadays. I think any guy under about 5'9 is below average and any guy under 5'7 is definitely short.
> 
> But you can understand why height is such an issue for us short guys. It is the number one thing that affects your physical attractiveness to women, how people treat you, your masculinity and confidence. So if you don't have at least average height, it is a big disadvantage and can cause a multitude of problems. I know some people will say height is overrated, but I bet very few of those who do actually know what it is like to be a short male. If I was taller, I know my SA would by and large disappear, or would have never gotten as bad as it did.


I live in a big city in North America, and even looking at White/Black guys, they are still about 5'8-6'. And growing up with a ton of Asian people, they are similar height as well.

At 5'6 and under, I can understand that it would be an issue.
But over the years I've seen guys complaining about having SA because they are 5'8.
There are countless guys who are under 5'9 are extremely confident and masculine.

I know everyone has anxiety for a different reason, but I think there are enough things that everyone could work on that would improve their SA than worry about their height.


----------



## chaosherz

Awkto Awktavious said:


> I live in a big city in North America, and even looking at White/Black guys, they are still about 5'8-6'. And growing up with a ton of Asian people, they are similar height as well.
> 
> At 5'6 and under, I can understand that it would be an issue.
> But over the years I've seen guys complaining about having SA because they are 5'8.
> There are countless guys who are under 5'9 are extremely confident and masculine.
> 
> I know everyone has anxiety for a different reason, but I think there are enough things that everyone could work on that would improve their SA than worry about their height.


I know the statistics say that the average height in the US is around 5'9-5'10 but that I understand is taken across a broad age range. With better healthcare and nutrition and the hormones they put in cattle/cows (and thus which we subsequently get thru milk and beef) the younger generations are today taller than the older ones. I would think if you measured the average height of fully-grown males aged 18-25 today, the average would be more like 5'11-6'0. And that will gradually become the average in coming decades as the older, shorter on average generations of men die out.

I would agree that just because a guy is say 5'7-5'9, that would not automatically be a reason to develop SA. But for some it would. I knew short guys in school who were way more confident and popular than I was, including one guy about my height who was the cockiest little guy I ever met. Everyone respected him for his confidence, even if he could be a little **** sometimes. I wished I could be like him but I wasn't.

Anyway, my point is, being short is a big cause of SA for guys, but not all short guys would develop SA. And as is obviously the case, you can be average or tall and still have SA too.


----------



## AceEmoKid

People who care that much about height aren't worth your time. Height varies greatly due to genetics and external factors; there's not too much one can actively do to change their height substantially. Superficial.


----------



## andretti

i dont care about height at all but im a dude . im 510 and ahalf almost 5'11 . im good with it. 
i dont care if im with a short or a tall girl. . dont matter to me. i never had anyone tell me im short either. yes people are very superficial, thats just life my dude.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I guess about 5"3 but as @AceEmoKid said, it's a pretty superficial thing. Height is not something that can be actively controlled so your judgment of another person should not be influenced by their height.


----------



## Hermiter

i dont understand why short guys are hated by women
i suppose the height and size being bigger makes them think you are more authoritative

and always remember you dont want a wife who thinks short men are lesser people or something

so the kind of girls who will like you are the kinds that are nice likely
and the kind of girls who ignore you, you wouldnt want to be with


----------



## Elad

I think 5`9"- 5'10" is average so anything below starts but becoming short
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

Anything under 5'6" I consider short, be it a girl or a boy.


----------



## xxDark Horse

5 ft 8 : *Borderline short.* You're not considered short just yet but you're not tall either. You're in the lower average range.

5 ft 7 - 5 ft 6: *Mildly short.* Yes you're below average but don't worry as there are still plenty of men at your height. And you're only a couple inches below average so it's not like you're really short. And although some woman want a man who is at least 5 ft 10 and up, many girls would still be okay with dating a guy who's several inches below average as long as he's taller than her. You're still taller than the majority of women. Try going for girls slightly below average height

5 ft 5: *Pretty short.* As a 5 ft 5 man, you're about the average height for a woman which means you're about the same height or taller than around half of woman. You can try going for petite girls.

5 ft 4 and under: *Very short* This is where your height can become a problem in dating especially if you're under 5 ft 4. It's safe to say your height alone will be a deal breaker to a sizeable chunk of women as you're below the average height for females and many girls want a man their height or taller. Height alone can't make you undateable but if you have other flaws that decrease your attractiveness, it's a double whammy. If you're 5 ft 4 and under, you got screwed over in the height department. Blame your genes, parents, advanced bone age, fuked up puberty etc...


----------



## M0rbid

xxDark Horse said:


> 5 ft 8 : *Borderline short.* You're not considered short just yet but you're not tall either. You're in the lower average range.
> 
> 5 ft 7 - 5 ft 6: *Mildly short.* Yes you're below average but don't worry as there are still plenty of men at your height. And you're only a couple inches below average so it's not like you're really short. And although some woman want a man who is at least 5 ft 10 and up, many girls would still be okay with dating a guy who's several inches below average as long as he's taller than her. You're still taller than the majority of women. Try going for girls slightly below average height
> 
> 5 ft 5: *Pretty short.* As a 5 ft 5 man, you're about the average height for a woman which means you're about the same height or taller than around half of woman. You can try going for petite girls.
> 
> 5 ft 4 and under: *Very short* This is where your height can become a problem in dating especially if you're under 5 ft 4. It's safe to say your height alone will be a deal breaker to a sizeable chunk of women as you're below the average height for females and many girls want a man their height or taller. Height alone can't make you undateable but if you have other flaws that decrease your attractiveness, it's a double whammy. If you're 5 ft 4 and under, you got screwed over in the height department. *Blame your genes, parents, advanced bone age, fuked up puberty etc...*


Gotta love how parents or family members blame us for being short. I swear I wanna kick their f***in mouth. They make up all kinds of excuses, "you didnt drink enough milk", BS.


----------

